# 5 htp



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Does this stuff actually work? Share your experiences with it please....Oh and will it have any interaction with my other meds wellbutrin and risperdal? Im interested in trying it...thanks


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Keith said:


> Does this stuff actually work? Share your experiences with it please....Oh and will it have any interaction with my other meds wellbutrin and risperdal? Im interested in trying it...thanks


5-HTP alleviates anxiety and depression, and makes you feel more calm, but also more apathetic and unmotivated after some time. The wellbutrin could counteract those effects though.

P.D: What do you take the risperdal for ? That drug is nasty.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I take risperdal for my supposed bipolar and they wont take me off it


----------

